# which canon camera offers double exposure?



## cellomaster27 (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi guys.
Just a quick question and I apologize in advance if this was already a post before.. I didn't fine anything through search so here goes!

What canon camera has the double exposure option? I understand many other brands offer it. Thanks!


----------



## Ryan708 (Mar 9, 2016)

My 6D does have the feature and my 60d does not. Not sure on the rest


----------



## DJL329 (Mar 9, 2016)

The 5D Mark III has it. Allows up to 9 exposures.


----------



## zim (Mar 9, 2016)

7D2 does it
https://support.usa.canon.com/kb/index?page=content&id=ART116410

Not up to date list
https://support.usa.canon.com/kb/index?page=content&id=ART136333


----------



## slclick (Mar 9, 2016)

So many, Canon shares the love!


----------



## cellomaster27 (Mar 9, 2016)

zim said:


> 7D2 does it
> https://support.usa.canon.com/kb/index?page=content&id=ART116410
> 
> Not up to date list
> https://support.usa.canon.com/kb/index?page=content&id=ART136333



perfect! Thank you so much. I just find it weird that most canon cameras do not have this feature. cheers!


----------



## Bennymiata (Mar 9, 2016)

I believe that the 5d3 was the first one, and the others that have come later also have the feature.


----------



## ExodistPhotography (Mar 9, 2016)

All the Canon models 70D and above have "multiple" exposure. I am pretty sure the OP was asking about letting you layer someone's picture over say another background like trees to create one image. This is what multiple exposure mode is.

Now all the Canon cameras have exposure bracketing, but you will have to combine these up in post for HDR. As far as exposure bracketing the Rebel series can go up to 3 exposures. The 70D and above can go up to 7 shots, I think the 5D3 can do 9. But someone would have to confirm that..


----------



## JonAustin (Mar 9, 2016)

*Re: which canon camera offers double exposure*

I've had my 5DIII for more than 3 years, and never realized it has this feature. Then again, I've never pressed the Creative Photo / Comparative Playback / Direct Print button on the back of the camera body (nor the RATE button, for that matter).

I can't imagine creating multiple exposure images using anything other than layers in Photoshop, but I suppose there are applications for this capability. I'll just toss it onto the top of my unused features heap (video, HDR, in-camera JPG, et al).

And ExodistPhotography is correct: the 5DIII can merge up to 9 exposures into a single image.


----------



## old-pr-pix (Mar 9, 2016)

My T-90 can do multiple exposures, up to 9 automatically down-counted or continuous... does that count?  

Aside from it not being digital, the T-90 is a phenomenal camera. Well, I suppose the lack of autofocus might be an issue for some.


----------



## Viggo (Mar 9, 2016)

1dx does this also. Combine 9 shots of a scene that doesn't move and you will have a much cleaner raw file also


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 9, 2016)

old-pr-pix said:


> My T-90 can do multiple exposures, up to 9 automatically down-counted or continuous... does that count?
> 
> Aside from it not being digital, the T-90 is a phenomenal camera. Well, I suppose the lack of autofocus might be an issue for some.



So could my Argus C3 from the 1950's. Before Digital, it was a occasionally useful feature for those who did not have darkrooms. After digital came along, it was not considered necessary since digital darkrooms were provided with each camera. However, if a feature sells cameras and costs nothing, they will and did add it.


----------



## old-pr-pix (Mar 9, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> old-pr-pix said:
> 
> 
> > My T-90 can do multiple exposures, up to 9 automatically down-counted or continuous... does that count?
> ...



You are right... I forgot about my C-3... it's in a closet somewhere. Actually, if I recall, on many "modern" manual film cameras all you had to do was temporarily push the rewind button which would disengage the sprocket drive when you "advanced" the film and cocked the shutter. I think my F-1 works that way, but never used the feature as it was so easy to set on the T-90. It was even easier on older cameras like my Mamiya C220 - just re-cock the shutter and don't bother to advance the film. That led to an occasional unintended double exposure with usually disastrous results.


----------



## slclick (Mar 9, 2016)

old-pr-pix said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > old-pr-pix said:
> ...



Holgas are even easier, just don't advance the film.


----------



## scyrene (Mar 9, 2016)

Viggo said:


> 1dx does this also. Combine 9 shots of a scene that doesn't move and you will have a much cleaner raw file also



I never thought to do that. I've never used this feature.


----------



## jannatul18 (Mar 15, 2016)

Here are some models which are offering double exposure effect, you can give a try - 

1) Canon 1Dx
2) Canon 5d Mk III
3) Canon 6d
4) Canon 70d


----------



## rfdesigner (Mar 16, 2016)

I tried using multiple exposures at the weekend as I wanted a longer shot over running water, but there was too much light even at base ISO f22, and I didn't have an ND filter in my bag.

8 shots bought me three stops.


----------

